# Best way to attach a tapeswitch?



## MattJ (May 4, 2009)

Hey, I apologize if this has been asked to death, but I did a search and was unable to find anything on it, oddly enough. 

I have a RRA 16' Midlength AR that I just mounted a Olight onto, and was looking for ways to mount the tapeswitch to the handguard. I have heard of using a bike innertube and wrapping it around the handguard, and Im sure that electrical tape would work as well, but given the shape of my handguards (Which form a T, in a way) I was hoping to find a solution that was a bit more discrete. Any tips?


----------



## ghostguy6 (May 5, 2009)

Double sided tape or you can get some stick on velcro if you swap the light between different guns


----------



## nzgunnie (May 5, 2009)

Surefire make a switch specifically to fit onto the picatinny rail.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/surefire-sr-plug-in-tape-switch-with-picatinny-rail-pad.html

Of course you need a surefire classic or millenium weapon light to use it with...


----------



## MattJ (May 5, 2009)

ghostguy6 said:


> Double sided tape or you can get some stick on velcro if you swap the light between different guns


I think I will give that double sided tape a try first. I figured you could use it, but I figured it wouldnt be strong enough to reliably hold the switch. We will see 

As for the surefire, that is an awesome setup, but I dont think I could justify paying more for the switch than I did for the flashlight . Im assuming I could use my C2 with it, but I like that too much for my carry light.


----------



## nzgunnie (May 5, 2009)

The XM07 (or whatever the correct designation is with the Picatinny attatchment) tail cap will fit a C2, or any C/P/Z handheld light.


----------



## Justin Case (May 5, 2009)

IMO, tape/adhesive methods work poorly. The adhesive eventually weakens. It softens under heat. The switch then starts shifting around and the gummy goo collects dirt. I would try the bike tube substitute for Ranger Bands. It is low cost with very little lost if you don't like it. Why do you have oddly-shaped handguards? Ditch them. Non-standard gear is always going to present hassles simply because AR accessory manufacturers develop there wares for standard configurations.

Edit:
Ok, now that I know that there is an attached image and can see it, I see that the fore-end is a rail system. Just attach some handguard panels on the unused sections of rail and then add the Ranger Bands or bike tubing.


----------



## Mercaptan (May 6, 2009)

The SureFire pad works fine if you have an XM-tailcap light, which he doesn't... 

Tango Down makes a similar product for the SureFire without the tape switch. Tape your switch into the Tango Down grip, mount that on the rail and it will work well. 

I can't figure out how you find that ergonomical, at all. In order to activate the light, your finger has to come off fire control. Unless you are using the magazine-well wrap with your left-hand... not an ideal setup if you can run your arm further forward down the fore-end. The closer to the muzzle your left arm will be, the more controllable the weapon will be.

Everyone has their own gear setup, and it has taken me months to figure out what I like and what works. Taking carbine courses helps out as well.

Nice PMAG by the way. I'm such a Magpul addict... Magpul stock, Magpul trigger guard, PMAGs, Magpul MIAD grip... and soon MS2 sling and ASAP plate.


----------



## jtallen83 (May 27, 2012)

LaRue makes some neat little clips that hold the wire and the switch pad down between the rails. I have a set and they work great, especially with the tape as back-up.


----------



## HotWire (May 27, 2012)

I have a pressure switch attached with industrial strength Velcro. No problems. It is noisy if you remove it and don't want to be heard. Of course, you could unplug it too.


----------

